# Weak momma goat



## R0ughneck (May 18, 2017)

I need some info. I'm new to Boer goats. I have a momma with a 2 week old. She's weak and anemic. We've had a battle of worms lately. I've wormed all animals multiple times over the last 4 weeks. Today I noticed pinkish urine. Thoughts? Any help appreciated.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What minerals are they on? Can you get a fecal done?


----------



## R0ughneck (May 18, 2017)

On a loose goat mineral. Doing fecal now


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Can you post photos of her?


----------



## R0ughneck (May 18, 2017)

Fecal shows definite worms. I've probably near overdosed them on Panacur. So that's not working.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What kind of worms? Panacur doesn't work anymore in most areas. Different types of wormers kill different types of parasites.


----------



## R0ughneck (May 18, 2017)

He didn't say


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You really need to know what you're dealing with before treating.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If anemic be careful how a wormer is given when anemic.

If we knew the worm type, we could help further. Call your vet and ask what was given and what is was. Worming should be done 10- days later as well, 3 x , 10 days apart. If not, the worms will come back over and over.

I would start her on iron supplement like red cell, a horse product, 6 cc's per 100 lbs orally 1 x a day for 1 week, monitor the coloring and if at any time the color gets into a safe zone (border line) then stop, if the coloring is still too light, after 1 solid week of giving it, start giving it 1 x a week thereafter until borderline safe color is present.
Also, if a goat gets worms consistently after treatments, she may be copper deficient, giving a copper bolus will help her fight the worms.

Pinkish urine can be from Vit B injections, plant types eaten. 
It can also be from urinary stones or bladder infection. Have a vet test her urine. 
Does she pee like it burns, little spurts hesitant about peeing? 
Does she strain when urinating, not full stream is coming out and squatting frequently?


----------



## R0ughneck (May 18, 2017)

Lost the momma about an hour ago. Been working on bottle feeding the baby with no luck. Going out of town next week so trying to find someone that wants a bottle baby.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Where are you?


----------



## R0ughneck (May 18, 2017)

Marlow Oklahoma


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry you lost her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry, hope you find someone who will take the kid.

Have you tried the Pritchard nipple?
Tried to put a dab of karo syrup on the nipple?
Tried tickling the tailhead at the same time as putting the nipple into the kids mouth?
Slightly moving the nipple in and out a bit, still leaving it into the mouth?

Has the kid got any milk at all? If not you can syringe feed(no needle) very slowly at the back corner of the mouth.
So at least the kid gets some nutrients. Leave the kid a little hungry so it makes it easier to try the bottle on the kid.


----------



## R0ughneck (May 18, 2017)

I found someone to take him. I was able to get one of my other nannies to nurse him before he left. He left with a full belly and went to someone that can take care of him.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Oh no! How sad!:rose:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad he has a good home. Hope he will take the bottle for them.


----------

